# preservation of rubber?



## Nicholson

I'm on my way to the store, was it talcom powder that helps preserve rubber? Is there anything else that will help with the preservation of rolls of tbg?


----------



## Sean

Zip lock bag, keep it in a cool dark location and you should be good.


----------



## Charles

Sean said:


> Zip lock bag, keep it in a cool dark location and you should be good.


 :iagree:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson

Google is saying to put castor oil on it. But nobody does that, do they?


----------



## Charles

Nicholson said:


> Google is saying to put castor oil on it. But nobody does that, do they?


I never heard of that one! Generally, oils are hard on rubber ... at least petroleum oils are. Several on this forum, including myself, have kept rubber tubing for over 20 years with no degradation just by keeping it air tight and in a cool, dark place. I would not freeze it, nor put anything else on it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

It's always best to avoid pro longed exposure to direct sunlight and moisture, I use talc in storing and tying bands as it reduces moisture and friction, but I believe corn flower or corn starch may work similar...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

From pre-SS experience I can confirm that oil and latex do not mix well !


----------



## DaveSteve

ruthiexxxx said:


> From pre-SS experience I can confirm that oil and latex do not mix well !


You got that right!

I learned it the hard way.


----------



## Nicholson

great information, thank you everybody!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I hope it was fun !


----------



## Obie

303 AEROSPACE PROTECTANT "SPF 40" Zip Lock Bags and store in cool dark area as mentioned above. Years back I used talc for storing my wet suits after diving, as much for making them easier to get on as for preserving the neopreme.


----------

